

Usability analysis of 23 enterprise portals. The Result. - rokhayakebe
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/portals.html

======
umjames
How'd this get on Hacker News?

I've worked with open-source and proprietary enterprise portals and I can
safely say this: they all suck. They're a pain to install, customize, develop
for, maintain, intergrate, and scale. If there ever was a software idea that
reeked of enterprisey-ness, this is one of them.

